# Samsung Galaxy S3 won't boot up - Can access Odin mode and Recovery mode



## GaZZuM (Jul 26, 2012)

So up until today my phone was working absolutely fine, slow after 3+ years, but fine. I've never tried to do anything fancy with it like flashing anything or changing the OS in any way, which a lot of recommended fixes quote as probably causes.

Anyway, I woke up today and my phone was stuck on the start-up screen saying "Samsung Galaxy SIII GT-I9305" and wouldn't move off that screen. If I try to restart it with the charger plugged in it will instead freeze on a static picture of the battery you get when the phone is charging, but will again not progress any further.

I can get the phone into Odin mode and Recovery mode easily enough, but there isn't much to do once I'm in them. I downloaded Kies and it won't connect to my phone in Odin Mode, it knows that a device is connected but it won't actually be able to connect to it. I'm also in the process of downloading firmware and a copy of Odin3, as recommended by this guide: How to recover a bricked Samsung Galaxy S3 - CNET

I'll attach a photo I took of my phone screen whilst it is in recovery mode, there are a lot of errors.

Like I said, I just woke up today to my phone behaving like this, no idea what could have caused all the errors in the screenshot I took at all. I'm baffled.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wipe the cache partition and then try to boot it.


----------



## GaZZuM (Jul 26, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Wipe the cache partition and then try to boot it.


Tried that but the same thing occurs. Also, after I wiped the cache, the same errors came up as are in the screenshot, saying "Can't open cache" and "Can't mount cache" so not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Will it let you factory reset?


----------



## reckonankit (Nov 24, 2015)

Now only one option you have factory reset your device. try to wipe all data and factory reset your samsung galaxy s3 may be it worked but you lost your all data stored in device.


----------

